# "You will be missed"



## luluscubitus

Hi all, 

A colleague of mine is leaving the company and I would like to write in Polish on his card:

"You will be missed. Who will I speak Polish with now?"

I have learnt some Polish a few years back but not enough to be able to translate this myself, so any help would be highly appreciated,

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jazyk

Będziemy tęsknić za Tobą. Teraz z kim będę mówił (if you are a man)/mówiła (if you are a woman) po polsku?


----------



## linguos

Jazyk suggestion is good, only the word order in the second (interrogative) sentence should be changed a bit. Wait for others to give you a few more options and then you could choose the one you will like best. 

Here's my alternative:

If I were a female and were to write such a card myself, I would say: 

_"Będzie mi Ciebie brakować. Z kim będzie mi teraz dane rozmawiać po polsku?"_ 
or _
"Będę za Tobą tęsknić. Z kim będę teraz mogła rozmawiać po polsku?"_

PS. The 1st example sounds a bit more formal and literate, it's something you could find in a book.


----------



## luluscubitus

thank you both, 

Linguos - can you try and explain the nuance between your 1st and 2nd translation of "you will be missed"?

This is quite urgent so I'll go with one of those.

thanks,


----------



## limesik

I would rather suggest:

"Będziemy za Tobą tęsknić. Z kim (ja) teraz będę rozmawiać po polsku?" 

note 1: You may use "ja" in the second sentence, but don't have to. It sounds better in that context, cause it empasises that it will be you who won't have anyone to talk to in polish.

note 2: "będziemy" is plural and it means "we will". If you want to say that you will miss him it should stay:

"Będę za Tobą tęsknić." Which means "I will miss you".

Alternatively you may say:

"Będzie nam Ciebie bardzo brakowało". (plural) or "Będzie mi Ciebie bardzo brakowało." (singular), which is more commonly used in Poland in the context of farewells.


----------



## linguos

They both mean basically the same.

Btw, I suggested using the singular "Będzie mi Ciebie brakować"/"Będę za Tobą tęsknić", because it sounds better (imho) with your second statement specifying that it is only you, who is going to miss the conversations in Polish.

However, if you want to emphasise that this person will be missed by all his ex-coworkers, then you could say:

"Będzie nam *wszystkim* Ciebie bardzo brakować" (We will all miss you very much)


----------



## luluscubitus

That's great, Thank you all very much!


----------



## linguos

It has just came to my mind that you could be more elaborate and write something like this:

_"Będzie nam wszystkim Ciebie bardzo brakować _("będzie brakowało" and "będzie brakować" are both acceptable, so If you want you may use the second option, as limesik suggests)_. Szczególnie mnie, gdyż teraz nie będę miała z kim rozmawiać po polsku "._

Translation: We will all miss you very much. Especially I, as I won't have anyone to speak Polish with.


----------



## majlo

"Z kim ja teraz będę rozmawiać po polsku" is definitely my choice too.


----------



## Thomas1

luluscubitus said:


> thank you both,
> 
> Linguos - can you try and explain the nuance between your 1st and 2nd translation of "you will be missed"?[...]


    I think you can express it in French too: 
_Będę za Tobą tęsknić. _
  Tu me manqueras. 

Cependant, en polonais, nous employons une structure différente : 
sujet -- moi
objet (direct) -- toi. 
C'est dû au régime du verbe : tęsknić za kimś (verbe + complément d'object indirect (qui substitue la personne dont l'absence nous fait souffrir). 


_Będzie mi Ciebie brakować. _
_Il me manquera toi._ comme dans _Il nous manque de la farine_.
La construction est impersonnelle mais je ne suis pas sûr que cette phrase soit bonne en français ou que l'on la dirait (même si grammaticalment elle était juste).


----------

